# Bowhunter Education Class



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Bowhunters Of Utah and Cabelas have teamed up to provide 
a IBEP/NBEF Bowhunter Education Course. 

Location: Cabelas Lehi
Dates: 4/28 4/29 5/2 6:00 till 9:00
5/3 Field portion of class at the Lee Kay Center from 9:00 till noon

Cost $10.00

Students must attend all classes and field portion of the class to receive 
the certification.

This is the reciprocal course required to hunt in a state where Bowhunter Education 
required.

This class will be limited to the first 30 students to pre-register.
Gordy (801) 597-4416
Chad (801) 860-4168


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Any serious or just getting into bowhunter should take this class. Worth it's weight in gold, and the instructor is one of the best. It only goes once a year or so, so do not procrastinate. A must do.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Joey thanks, you are too kind. 

Usually classes are made up of a few bowhunters with several years of experience.
I have yet to teach a class where I have not picked up a bit of wisdom from a participating
student. Not only does this class cover the required cirriculum but it also covers what works 
and what doesn't work as far as bowhunting in Utah.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Need one up North! Far North that is, or at least on weekends so those that have to drive can make it........


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

How far north are ya? As I recall, they just taught one up north. I am sure they will be teaching another class up there in the future. The classes are well worth attending, and as Gordy said, the instructors seem to learn as much as the students!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

If you have not signed up yet, we are still looking for a few more students! Please sign up and come have some fun!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

silent stalker did you get the PM I sent you about my wife and I?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes Alpine, I got it. I also sent you a reply. I talked to Gordy and he said He sent you a reply also! Must be something goofy with the system if you did not recieve it! We got you both signed up. See ya then!

Chad


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Today is the day this class starts! It will be in the upstairs conference rooms behind camping. If you are interested at all, come out and help us make it a great class!

Chad


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I look forward to it guys. My wife on the other hand isn't all to exited about the 3 hour classes. :roll: Thank goodness she is a good sport.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

We will try to make it fun for her. See ya tonight!


----------

